# Homemade Spot Welder



## Ruy (Sep 3, 2012)

Hello all. I want to present my Homemade Spot Welder.
 Uses two transformers of microwave.


*General View*






*Inside view*





*Wrapping the secondary*





*Fan cooling*





*Contactor*





*Welding Clamp (Side)*



​


----------



## Ruy (Sep 3, 2012)

*Welding Clamp*








*Secondary Cables*





*Timer*








​
I get an amperage of around 1000A.
 Welding stainless steel plate of 0.8mm to 1mm thickness perfectly.

Thanks to all


----------



## rkepler (Sep 3, 2012)

Impressive performance and very nicely put together, great work!


----------



## Lockstocknbarrel (Sep 4, 2012)

Ruy,
Very Professional, that is impressive, electricity and me have never got on at all, you only have to look at my sidecutters.
Kindest Regards
Beagles


----------



## hi speed scrap (Sep 4, 2012)

I like that Ruy!  beautifully done,
I need a small one just like that for my future turbine project.

Dave


----------



## rtp_burnsville (Sep 11, 2012)

Hi,

Interesting project.....  Do you happen to have a schematic?

Thanks,
Robert


----------



## kj66ro (Feb 15, 2013)

Hello Ruy.
My name is Roger, could you provide the schema of the electronic part of the welding machine. Which parts used in the circuit
I visited your page about handmade knives but could not find the contact email

att
Roger


----------



## ROBERTBRUCE (Feb 15, 2013)

Very impressive. 
I could do with one of those, particullary as i have a broken 700 watt microwave (electronic timer broken)
sitting in the barn.
Do you have any further details
regards
rbk


----------



## Lockstocknbarrel (Feb 15, 2013)

Olá Ruy,
Como você pode ver, existem vários membros perguntando se você poderia ajudar ou fornecer os planos para o soldador local, é uma construção muito profissional.
Eu gostaria de planos, se você pode publicá-las.
kindest Atenciosamente
Beagles.

Hello Ruy,
As you can see there are several members asking if you could help or supply the plans for the Spot welder, It is a very professional build.
I too would like plans if you can post them.
Kindest Regards
Beagles.


----------



## Ruy (Feb 16, 2013)

As soon as possible I post the plans for the machine.


----------



## Ruy (Mar 6, 2013)

As promised here is  the electric schematic the spot welder made by me.
This scheme does not include the timer since they vary from brand to brand.
The tips of solder should be on copper, the mine were in brass but i replacing by copper.





I apologize for the delay it took to respond. I hope it is the layout of your usefulness.
Any questions do not hesitate to ask.


----------



## Ruy (Mar 6, 2013)

This includes connections with timer





​


----------



## Herbiev (Mar 7, 2013)

Many thanks. Greatly appreciated.


----------



## MawitÃ¶ (Mar 7, 2013)

Muito obrigado Ruy, I was hoping to make a spot welder too, i have in a breadboard done the timer circuit with a 555 to open a solid state relay, i´ll post this weekend when i have some time to write it down in kicad, so you guys with more experience could tell me if i´m doing something wrong.

For starters i don´t understand the fuse in that schematic, if the machine is 1000A, you put a 1000A fuse? or since it is behind the primary of the transforemer it wont draw so many amps in that part of the circuit.

Thanks


----------



## Ruy (Mar 24, 2013)

Mawitö;212638 said:
			
		

> Muito obrigado Ruy, I was hoping to make a spot welder too, i have in a breadboard done the timer circuit with a 555 to open a solid state relay, i´ll post this weekend when i have some time to write it down in kicad, so you guys with more experience could tell me if i´m doing something wrong.
> 
> For starters i don´t understand the fuse in that schematic, if the machine is 1000A, you put a 1000A fuse? or since it is behind the primary of the transforemer it wont draw so many amps in that part of the circuit.
> 
> Thanks



The fuse is a form of prevention against short circuit in the primaries of transformer. Nothing else.


----------



## MawitÃ¶ (Mar 25, 2013)

Thanks Ruy, i´m progressing very slowly with mine, i´ll keep you guys posted in the new thread that i opened


----------

